# HELP choosing a board ?



## jamesne12 (11 mo ago)

Hey guys
I started snowboarding at the beginning of this season and I have to say I’ve loved every minute of it. I’ve gone as much as I could living on the east coast, so I’d say I’m able to get down the mountain on my own at least. I’ve looked at more all-mountain boards as a first board and I think that’s the type of riding I’ll be doing. The boards I’m REALLY split between are the YES. typo and basic, CaPiTA outer space living, Salomon sight, and Rome warden. (My friend recommended the Bataleon whatever, but I think that might be a little advanced) From what I’ve seen these boards are great quiver killers, and will let me keep progressing without holding me back too much. I think these are good choices, but I’d love to hear feedback if anybody knows anything more about these boards!


----------



## namik13 (11 mo ago)

I think bataleon boards are an acquired taste, so you don’t really know till you try 

As for the other boards, I think the YES boards might be the best. The typo and basic are both extremely similar and solid boards from my knowledge. The Salomon might be too easy.


----------

